# Captive Portal with WW DRT



## mcameron63 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am new at this, so please bear with me. I have a Buffalo Technology WAP running DD WRT (WZR-HP-G300NH2) and I have a home server (accessible through the ADSL gateway using no-ip.org dynamic DNS). I want to connect the Buffalo WAP to a remote network (e.g., in a friend's coffee shop) so people can access the Internet, but when they attach to the WAP, I want captive portal functionality to capture the user and send them a simple splash/sign in page from my home server with my home server being able to log the sign in. Is it possible to run pfSense on my home server to use as the captive portal in this scenario? If so, what configuration is needed for the DD WRT WAP and the pfSense server?

Just for background, I have tried Chillispot and Wifidog and have developed alot of ulcers trying to get all the components (Apache, mySQL, PHP, etc.) to play nice together...So that is not an option...

Any step by step instructions that anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated! (or suggestions on how to do the above with something other than pfSense) Thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

I am sorry to say but you can't design what you desire. The captive portal has to be between the internet and the wap and it must do nat.

Your design some how has the wap going outbound to your home server and then back to the wap to then go to the internet. Simply can't work that way.


----------



## mcameron63 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. I was afraid of that. Thanks for saving me alot of time and aggravation! On to Plan 9.
Mike


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Some routers/firmware support RADIUS server which would be on the local lan

RADIUS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

